# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Pijn in strottenhooft en lichte pijn in oren

## mauric

Als ik smorgens opsta heb ik het gevoel dat mijn strotten hooft vast zit.Na het drinken van een kop koffie ga het dan beter,en de pijn in mijn oren is lijkt meer op jeuk dan pijn.Als ik dan mijn mond spoel met mondwater ga de pijn bijna gans weg.Ook heb ik last van slijm,ik drink wel veel melk,en ik weet niet dat het daar door komt.Wat kan dit zijn?

----------

